# What is the goop??



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Off subject, 
But, just pulled the cylinder heads off my 93 Astro van, smoked at idle and start up, bad guides and returns clogged shut, so replacing heads with rebuilt heads Everything is covered with some serious goop, 1/8" thick. I put the rockers, pushrods and nuts in my parts washer and it didn't touch the goop. I ended up with a bucket in the back yard full of gasoline and it took the goop off. In the valley I scraped off all the crap, vacuumed it up, and wiped it down with laquer thinner. Is this a Quaker state motor? The cylinders are great without a ridge at 196K miles. I am scared all the crap I loosened is going to clog the pick up. Is there any product that will thin the goop without clogging the pickup? I had to wipe my legs and arms down with Laquer thinner to get the grease off, regular dish soap didn't touch it, and after scrubbing, still had a film of wax on my arms.
I am hoping the engine will last another couple hundred thousand miles, so don't want to hurt the motor. It took me all day to pull the heads, I don't want to deal with pulling the motor. Although, I may pull the pan to remove all the goop so I dont' have any issues.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Years ago that sludge was Quaker State's Trademark. When you changed oil, it would come out clean
after many miles, but left all the dirt and sludge in the motor. Kerosene would cut it, I would warm the
motor up and put a quart of kerosene in the oil and run a high idle for about 10 minutes and drain.
For really bad cases, I would buy el cheapo oil and filters, and repeat two or three times.
This would also create a white smoking exhaust for a few days.
I thought Quaker State would have corrected this by now!

Larry


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

try seafoam engine treatment


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Quaker state and penzoil are both Parafin based oils, wax based. I've heard about those motors, but never tore one apart. Ala is correct, my oil never got dirty, I thought the motor was going to be clean inside of it. The crud may be from the motor honey and no smoke that I put in there, hmm.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've seen crud sooo deap from a penzoil engine that the crud was touching the top of the valve cover when removed and you could hardly see the rockers at all!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The crud used to come from parafin based oils, but those oils are long gone. My bet would be it's from the "no smoke" additives you used, not the oil. Crud is not normally found in a well maintained engine that is given a steady diet of clean oil and no snake oil additives.....just my experience.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree, a well maintained motor doesn't have goop. I bought the van at 160K and was told it had been rebuilt 8k miles before-liers. Anyway, I don't know the history. I have driven it 35K miles since last august without issue except the smoke. I only put the no smoke in it the last few oil changes, and 20W50 oil, nice and thick, had great oil pressure..
The pushrods had so much goop on them that it scraped off on the head when I pulled them out. I guess I haven't dealt with a nasty motor for a while, so it caught me off guard. It was probably just neglect and overdue oil changes.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Rukee said:


> I've seen crud sooo deap from a penzoil engine that the crud was touching the top of the valve cover when removed and you could hardly see the rockers at all!


Took the cover off of a Ford 302 once and you could read Ford in the sludge, left a perfect "jello mold". Motor was nice and quiet but ran hot, owner was my Aunt and she used strictly Penzoil.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, Fords like neglect. It always pissed me off, some grungy nasty cars ran great, while my spotless fresh Q jet or Holley ran like crap and I had to tune it all the time. I should of taken pics, my gf's daughter thinks she is being sneaky by not changing the oil in her car and thinks she is saving money. My cousin refuses to ever change his oil, he thinks that if oil is on his dipstick that he wasted money on uneeded oil, honest. His motor seized on the highway, he towed it home, it cooled down, he started it the next morning and drove it again, never added oil, and was suprised when it seized again.. Then just bought another used car and started the process all over again. His dad told him that you never have to change the oil, just change the filter, great guy but he drives me nuttts.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A couple oil changes are cheaper then a couple engines/cars.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> A couple oil changes are cheaper then a couple engines/cars.


And he is in Madison, I'll give you his address so you can go kick his ass.. But he is a pretty healthy guy, so you may want to go kick, well no, or just leave him alone, lol.. But, he is probably in the market for a good used van..
I am a religious oil changer, and can't understand others that don't..


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Madison is a couple towns south of Edwardsville, where our 2nd house is at. Refineries, Gentlemen clubs, and a bar called Pop's. They get some big name bands to play there, and a great junk yard called speedway. Plus Gateway speedway and drag strip, summer nationals are held there in Madison Il.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> The crud used to come from parafin based oils, but those oils are long gone. My bet would be it's from the "no smoke" additives you used, not the oil. Crud is not normally found in a well maintained engine that is given a steady diet of clean oil and no snake oil additives.....just my experience.


those days may be long gone but things like facts never stop a good story from surviving the decades.:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

likethat said:


> Madison is a couple towns south of Edwardsville, where our 2nd house is at. Refineries, Gentlemen clubs, and a bar called Pop's. They get some big name bands to play there, and a great junk yard called speedway. Plus Gateway speedway and drag strip, summer nationals are held there in Madison Il.


I sad, "madision, I'll" Not Il. I am from Wisconsin, lol..:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> those days may be long gone but things like facts never stop a good story from surviving the decades.:cheers


Hey, I had to scrub the WAX off my arms, my parts washer wouldn't touch it. I don't know what it was, but it was sticky and wasn't coming off. I need to change the fluid in my parts washer, buddy told me he uses some kind of Diesel in his, any ideas? The real parts washing fluid is stupid expensive, so I used 5 gallons of purple clean, worked good, but it's time for new. I'm just scared diesel will expolde running through an electric motor.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

no problems running diesel through a parts washer, but it will stink up your shop.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

havent you seen the commercials telling you to stop the sludge. :rofl:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

jetstang said:


> I sad, "madision, I'll" Not Il. I am from Wisconsin, lol..:cheers


OOPS! only a short 8 hour drive from ILLY:rofl::cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Got the van together and running. Was running bad, found I hadn't hooked 3 grounds back up on the back of the motor, runs great now. But, has a rattle. Checked it today, tightened a loose heat shield, still rattling, found the Cat rattling, hmm, it was fine before, what happened. Oh well, cut the cat off to gut it out, tilted the cat and a 3/8" extension and 1/2 inch socket falls out, tilt again, 9/16" socket falls out. I was wondering where those went. While working on the van socket/extension falls off ratchet and didn't hit floor. Heads off, exhaust disconnected, fell right down into the exhaust. So, found my sockets and don't have to buy a cat, that's a win/win day!!:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Saw this too late to reply but if it isn't a 3 day ordeal to pull the pan, I would definately do that to clean it and replace the pickup screen. You KNOW it's full of the same crap....
Maybe when it's due for the next oil change, run the quart of kerosene and then pull it.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

New heads+old bottom end =problems a few miles down the road.....Many owners HBT/DT.......Take it easy when you drive the old girl........JB.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Jerry64 said:


> New heads+old bottom end =problems a few miles down the road.....Many owners HBT/DT.......Take it easy when you drive the old girl........JB.


Oh, I'm going to drive the wheels off of her!! I put 20W50 in and it knocked til it built oil pressure, so I'm sure she's loose down bottom. Was thinking of doing new rod bearings if I pulled the pan, don't have to yet. Machinist said since they use low tension rings you don't have cylinder wear like you did in the old days, I cleaned the carbon from the top of the cylinder, and only 1 cylinder had any lip.



Too Many Projects said:


> Saw this too late to reply but if it isn't a 3 day ordeal to pull the pan, I would definately do that to clean it and replace the pickup screen. You KNOW it's full of the same crap....
> Maybe when it's due for the next oil change, run the quart of kerosene and then pull it.


Thinking about it, I know it's nasty, but oil pressure is about maxed out high, so it isn't clogged, and oil doesn't get dirty, so it's not breaking the goop down. I'm scared to break it free and clog the pickup, but I am going to Marvels mystery oil it and let it do a little at a time. I change the oil at 3500 miles once a month.
I got my fingers crossed, hope it makes it a while.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's some pics from the Atlanta race, threadjacked my own thread, but cool stuff.








And a link to all my pics, they had a cool car show also.
Atlanta rac sep 10 pictures by jetstang - Photobucket
Here's a bad [email protected]@ sister car, Buick Riviera.


----------

